# New to lighting for african cichlids



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Hi cichlid forums  Im really new to lighting for an african cichlid tank. I bought the 55 gallon tetra kit and it came with some regular natural daylight lighting. I want my fish to look their best. So can anyone give me some advice on what types of bulbs i can use to give my cichlids the best color. Im really new to lighting so you might have to explain a bit on some lighting combos. Thx again


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

pls anyone? i need someone help to explain a bit on different lighting and how they'll make my fish look the best when they get older and mature


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

What kind and what length of bulbs did they come with? And what I mean by what kind, are they T8, T5? etc....

I am not a lighting expert but I have 2 36" T5(skinny fluorescent bulb) fixtures. Each fixtures has 2 bulbs. One is a 10,000K bulb and the other is a blue actinic bulb. Because of the actinic bulb it gives the tank a salt water tank look. Really brings out the blue colors in the fish nicely. However, I am not completely sure I like it. I am going to experiment with getting rid of the actinic bulb and trying either another 10,000K bulb or a 6500K bulb to give it a more natural light look rather than the bluish salt water look.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

It reads natural daylight, F5T8 bulbs. There are two of em because i have two hoods.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=444 ... b&refid=17

The link is a pick of my tank with 2 20000k and 2 6500k and I hate it I think it looks like garbage I'm looking to brighten the whole thing up by adding 2 more 20000k or 1 20000k and one atinic but I don't know which I should try


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Your tank looks nice but the lights make the water look kind of murky. I need a lighting combo that is bright and will show off my fish's colors in the best way possible.


----------

